# next car.



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well the 4x4 has to go, I have posted about replacing car before, but now having had to fold up a wheelchair and lift it into the back, I am now asking for information on vehicles with a low level boot/estate car.12kgs is heavy for me.

cabby


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Cabby, we have a Citroen Berlingo Multispace.
Very low boot access and a real workhorse. Had ours for nearly 6 years and no problems at all! 
Carried, fridges, freezers, washing machines and even a dinning room table and 6 chairs.
You could do a lot worse!
http://www.whatcar.com/car-reviews/citroen/berlingo-multispace-mpv/readers-reviews/25790-7


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

cabby said:


> Well the 4x4 has to go, I have posted about replacing car before, but now having had to fold up a wheelchair and lift it into the back, I am now asking for information on vehicles with a low level boot/estate car.12kgs is heavy for me.
> 
> cabby


My wife's wheelchair dismantles, wheels remove, seats remove, sides remove, EASY PEASY

tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you Tony, however the effort of stripping the chair down is the same as lifting it up -in the folded position- into the back of the Rav 4.The side opening door is not helpful either as it does not open fully.the newer ones do have a tailgate. I am what they call Physically challenged.:serious::serious:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you qualify for mobility Phil, it's looking like you might be needing that type of vehicle, they do pop up used too of course.

Perish the thought but would something like this fit the bill.

Hopefully you're not offended by my suggestions Cabbs.










http://www.havenmotors.co.uk/ex-motability-cars-sussex.htmA

http://www.carltoncarcentre.co.uk/carlton-car-centre-ex-motability-nottingham/

http://www.northstarsussex.co.uk/ex-motability-vehicles-664

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f...ility+car.TRS0&_nkw=mobility+cars&_sacat=9801


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We got a Citroen Berlingo when our elderly dog became too heavy to lift and a ramp was too steep for our Toyota hatchback. Renault and Fiat make similar ones. As has been said they are a real workhorse and make life much easier when lifting heavy items in and out. They also have lots of really useful cubby holes and cupboards. Even one under the carpet in the rear passenger area.


Downside is that they are a bit like a van to drive. Said dog is no longer with us so, finances permitting, we may change it for a slightly more comfortable cab space.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

cabby said:


> Well the 4x4 has to go, I have posted about replacing car before, but now having had to fold up a wheelchair and lift it into the back, I am now asking for information on vehicles with a low level boot/estate car.12kgs is heavy for me.
> 
> cabby


A wise decision cabby and as you say it is much easier to put a chair in all in one piece rather than faff about putting it in in pieces. Surely any estate car does not have a lip to overcome for access into the boot so you have a wide choice. Guess it is all down to budget and what size estate you are looking for. For a real reliable workhorse check out the large volvo estates.
peedee


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Regarding my Berlingo
When we first purchased it, our Daughter told us she would not get in that thing!
No street cred:surprise:
I can't remember the number of times she has asked us to transport stuff, which won.t fit into her car>
Her opinion has now changed:smile2:
Really good value for money>


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Double edged sword Cabby.
I wanted a new and comfortable estate car but my wife said at our ages something higher was preferable to having to hunker down into bent double into an estate car. 
So we chose the Tiguan and the first time she got out of the passenger side she fell on the ground as it was too high.!!

I think the range of 'Postman Pat' type vehicles are brilliant multi purpose vehicles. With the higher spec even good on long journeys.

Ray.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have three Land Rovers and an Astra saloon in the family at large.

Rita loves the Astra as she is relatively small and it's good for shopping.

I can't get into the Astra without some ungainly moves as it is so low.

The Discoveries are perfect for me and our sons but Rita has trouble getting her bum up over the seat cushion when getting in.

The Discoveries have a relatively high floor but no loading lip and will take a lot of kit in the back with the seats down, and a single sideways opening door but too high for Cabsters needs I think.

Peter


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

+1 for a postman pat van.

Stick a camping stove in the back as well and you'll also have a multi purpose van for day trips out...






edit, that embed thingy didn't work 






Pete


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you all for the tips and info.
The wife is only 5ft and when getting out of the Rav4 her feet are about 6 inches too short to touch the ground, so I have to steady her then wait while she steadies herself, I then assist her to turn and sit into the wheelchair.This is because she has MSA,which is a type of Parkinsonism, it affects her left leg mainly at the moment which can give way without notice.Her upper body strength is not good enough to hold herself up on support either.

Added to that is that I have a rare muscular illness and cannot do as much as I used to either, so we do look a sorry pair at times, from a distance. :grin2::grin2:
So I need a vehicle with a lower seat height of 17 inches to top of cushion.if it raises even better as she likes to be high up. A low lipped boot/access for me to get the w/chair in. So I m thinking it may have to be an estate car.

cabby


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Cabby, Mrs G is quite petite and at under 4 ft 11, she has no problems with the Berlingo, in fact she loves it!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peejay said:


> +1 for a postman pat van.
> 
> Stick a camping stove in the back as well and you'll also have a multi purpose van for day trips out...
> 
> ...


You just post the URL for Youtube now.

.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you for the you tube find and other pointers.

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I should point out that at the moment I only have to use the wheelchair to take the boss from the house to the car.So am not thinking of a mobility vehicle, well I was not just yet. 
If I was I wonder how the London cab compares with those Berlingo vehicles.
One loads from the side/pavement, the other from the rear, which could be a problem if another car has parked too close.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> I should point out that at the moment I only have to use the wheelchair to take the boss from the house to the car.So am not thinking of a mobility vehicle, well I was not just yet.
> If I was I wonder how the London cab compares with those Berlingo vehicles.
> One loads from the side/pavement, the other from the rear, which could be a problem if another car has parked too close.
> 
> cabby


HIAB should sort it Phil > >

Get a decent roof rack, fasten this on it, job done.










No need to thank, me Phil, I said I'd try harder, what are mates for.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would have chosen a cheery picker myself.

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sounds like an old London cab might answer all your needs Cabby.
FX4.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> I would have chosen a cheery picker myself.
> 
> cabby


Wouldn't change the problem though Cabbs, you need to think these things through, a HIAB, just hook it in her belt or collar.

I should be invoicing you for all this advice > >


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My choice would be a,TX1 or TX2.London cab.they have the ramps built into the floor and just fold out.Or I could use the seat that swings out towards the pavement for ease of access for those without wheelchairs.

Basic mechanics for cheap maintenance as well.

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

There ya go. Problem solved.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not really Ray, the wife has objected to sitting in the back of a Black cab,facing backwards, my saying it is not a bundle of fun sitting in the front these days did not improve the relationship one little bit.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If I got complaints I would turn up with a hearse and suggest sliding in horizontally. Just to raise the game you understand. he he he.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

That would be a dead cert for a divorce.:wink2::wink2:

cabby.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> That would be a dead cert for a divorce.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> cabby.


Sorted at last > >

I do hope you find a good solution soon Phil.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes so do I,there is a possibility that I will get my hands on a lightweight wheel chair, that will help, but still need a low sitting car, would go for a coupe like the BMW635CSi again, :wink2::wink2: but we need 4 doors.Plus I think it would be a good idea NOT to buy something we have already owned before, stop her being nostalgic.>>

cabby


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Have a look at the Dacia Logan mpv. A lot of car for not a lot.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have been told now to check and see if we qualify for a mobility vehicle.
so have put cheque book back in pocket.

cabby


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

cabby said:


> Have been told now to check and see if we qualify for a mobility vehicle.
> so have put cheque book back in pocket.
> 
> cabby


Have you seen this Cabby?

peedee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Have been told now to check and see if we qualify for a mobility vehicle.
> so have put cheque book back in pocket.
> 
> cabby


Didn't I mention this earlier ?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

cabby said:


> Have been told now to check and see if we qualify for a mobility vehicle.
> so have put cheque book back in pocket.
> 
> cabby


Look very closely at the financial implications, it aint for free :surprise: you have to pay for it , unless do a very good mileage it doesn't work. Cheaper to buy your own on a smaller mileage

tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you for the heads up Tony. But are you including the RFL and insurance etc, in that calculation.as your calculations must be better than kev's. :wink2::wink2:

cabby

base it on around£100 per month paid out on fuel at the moment @25mpg.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Thank you for the heads up Tony. But are you including the RFL and insurance etc, in that calculation.as your calculations must be better than kev's. :wink2::wink2:
> 
> cabby
> 
> base it on around£100 per month paid out on fuel at the moment @25mpg.


Ouch Low blow, one more like that and I'll post those pictures of you in the bath you sent to me.

Ah sod it.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well at least you chose the one with my hat on.:grin2::grin2:
Not sure I like the OMO near the window.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd be more worried about the brillo pads


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

They will help clean the bath afterwards maybe as you have second dibbs. >>

cabby.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> They will help clean the bath afterwards maybe as you have second dibbs. >>
> 
> cabby.


You Dirty old Maaannn


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

from your expression in reply, I see you do not understand the expression Dibbs. It means that you have second turn.or go after the first in turn.
so I should think that OMO and brillo pads will be needed for you.Also to try and clean the bath after you as well.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> from your expression in reply, I see you do not understand the expression Dibbs. It means that you have second turn.or go after the first in turn.
> so I should think that OMO and brillo pads will be needed for you.Also to try and clean the bath after you as well.
> 
> cabby


Yup, know Dibbs, I decline as I do not do seconds of any description, except possibly of the pudding variety, which is dodgy ground you being a great pudding > >


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

How can you say that, that photo shows me as rather thin and old, maybe a little ragged.:grin2::grin2::grin2:

cabby.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Nahhh!
(anybody remember that?)


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

You've had a few hours to think about this and no response - did it go over your heads? Steptoe senior...


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Nahhh.

cabby


----------

